# New Member From Essex ...



## 4737kempy (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Im 27 years old and been lifting now for 4 years solid and never really bothered with forums, but thought time for a change and so i'm here 

Got lots of questions, but wont hassle everyone straight away..

Thanks!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Where abouts in Essex mate?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

welcome mate


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

whale cum mate, forums are a good way to track progress and see what is working etc for others and ofc ask lots of questions u may have


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

welcome fella good to see another essex guy on here, you wont be sorry you joined


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

That's a few Essex lads now.welcome buddy


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Essex!!!!!!

Evolution gym in westcliff on sea


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the community :thumb: look forward to seeing you around


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

4737kempy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im 27 years old and been lifting now for 4 years solid and never really bothered with forums, but thought time for a change and so i'm here
> 
> ...


Do you know anyone from the Essex boys and do you support west ham?


----------



## 4737kempy (Jan 6, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Where abouts in Essex mate?


Im in Thurrock mate, what about you?


----------



## 4737kempy (Jan 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Do you know anyone from the Essex boys and do you support west ham?


Nope, I didnt know any of the Essex boys, and I dont really follow football so thats a no to west ham aswell....Sorry..haha


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

4737kempy said:


> Nope, I didnt know any of the Essex boys, and I dont really follow football so thats a no to west ham aswell....Sorry..haha


Do you know joey Essex ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Do you know joey Essex ?


He's such an alpha.


----------



## 4737kempy (Jan 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Do you know joey Essex ?


Funny enough.....No. Wish I was like him though, its the muscle tone and chicken legs with short shorts look that im after...dont wanna get big so dont do squats im going for a look between joey essex and rylan :laugh:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

4737kempy said:


> Funny enough.....No. Wish I was like him though, its the muscle tone and chicken legs with short shorts look that im after...dont wanna get big so dont do squats im going for a look between joey essex and rylan :laugh:


You will do well around here mate


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## fitlife (Jun 5, 2014)

Ever in Southend, hit up S.A.S Gym mate, proper gym and some big lifters in there, think they are putting in strong man stuff soon for all the power lifters in there. Lots a body builders too. :

sas-gym.co.uk


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

fitlife said:


> Ever in Southend, hit up S.A.S Gym mate, proper gym and some big lifters in there, think they are putting in strong man stuff soon for all the power lifters in there. Lots a body builders too. :
> 
> sas-gym.co.uk


We've trained there before... Great gym, nice set up.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi an welcome to ukm


----------



## jakethecake (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## jjjooonnnyyy (May 11, 2014)

Welcome mate, I'm an Essex boy to.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Half a page full of welcomes and I'm the only fúcker to notice the OP made this thread over a year ago, made 4 posts and never returned :lol:


----------



## jakethecake (Oct 10, 2013)

haha


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

welcome..


----------

